# Anyone else been spoilt by a beautiful guitar?



## GXPO (May 28, 2012)

Has anyone else here been spoilt by a beautiful guitar? That one guitar that feels so good in your hands that everything else you pick up makes you react like an asshole? 

Mine in particular was a 7620 I bought off Snowblind here. The fretboard and neck were like nothing I've played before, the trem was smooth and held tuning so well that I had to sell my LTD MH400 which I'd loved. It also came with a set of BKP coldsweats which didn't help. What has been heard cannot be unheard and now I'm a pickup jerk! 

Any pics would be appreciated, love to see me some guitar porn.


----------



## Khoi (May 28, 2012)

yes. my solid rosewood neck BFR JP6


----------



## GXPO (May 28, 2012)

Nice, some top notch photography there too.


----------



## Quitty (May 28, 2012)

Carvin. Oh dear, Carvin.






Feels as good as any guitar will probably ever feel.
But, to tell the truth, my CS Washburn always sounds better, so i'm still waiting to one day have something that plays like the Carvin and looks/sounds like the Washburn Sonics.


----------



## robintpup2 (May 28, 2012)

My beautiful Agile makes me feel a bit like that, or maybe my other guitars are all just really crappy  (sorry for awful photography)


----------



## Solodini (May 28, 2012)

A 12" radius 7/8 String will probably do that to me by playability. Aesthetically, screw that ViK guy for jading me!


----------



## MFB (May 28, 2012)

Yup, that'd be the Parker for me


----------



## Solodini (May 28, 2012)

Oh, good point. I'd forgotten Parker.


----------



## GXPO (May 28, 2012)

I couldn't imagine playing a 12" radius 7 string. I do like them flat though. 

A 12" 6 string does have that vintage feel, forces me to play the blues every time.


----------



## asher (May 28, 2012)

I am (somewhat excitedly) waiting for this to happen. It might now, when I play out vs. the JP7 I acquired this spring...


----------



## GXPO (May 28, 2012)

Quitty said:


> Carvin. Oh dear, Carvin.
> 
> Feels as good as any guitar will probably ever feel.
> But, to tell the truth, my CS Washburn always sounds better, so i'm still waiting to one day have something that plays like the Carvin and looks/sounds like the Washburn Sonics.


 
I've actually never played a Carvin, they seem to be a lot harder to come by in the UK. Would love to try out the CT6, every time I see one here I warm a little inside.


----------



## mishabasi (May 28, 2012)

My Carvin DC127 has me spoiled for life now. The fret job with stainless frets is flawless and the tung-oiled neck plays like butter. not to mention the s22 pickups have great tone for what i like.

not to mention she is just sexy!


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 28, 2012)

Jackson SL2H. Nuff said...


----------



## liamh (May 28, 2012)

Khoi said:


> yes. my solid rosewood neck BFR JP6


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_P5pmkJzAjo


----------



## MFB (May 28, 2012)

GXPO said:


> I couldn't imagine playing a 12" radius 7 string. I do like them flat though.
> 
> A 12" 6 string does have that vintage feel, forces me to play the blues every time.



My Apex has a 12" radius and I've never felt it as a "vintage" feel but it could be because I didn't realize what size it was before I bought it. I've always just treated the board like any other, regardless of it's radius.


----------



## that short guy (May 28, 2012)

My Mayones.... And after I added the BKP Cold Sweats it was over.


----------



## GXPO (May 28, 2012)

I wish I could do that. I'm always so aware of specs when I play something. I genuinely love all good quality guitars but can't play everything on any 1 single guitar.


----------



## morbider (May 28, 2012)

My JPXI-7 is by far the best 7 string I have played. Everything just feels right.


----------



## otisct20 (May 28, 2012)

the JPXI-7 I played was absolutely amazing and so was the 7621 with a Dsonic in the bridges, but honestly the 7621 wins for both sound and feel, its just too good!


----------



## Quitty (May 28, 2012)

GXPO said:


> I've actually never played a Carvin, they seem to be a lot harder to come by in the UK. Would love to try out the CT6, every time I see one here I warm a little inside.



Best playing guitar i've ever run across, including Ibby's USA customs.
Out here in Israel they're impossible to get, but i was convinced by the folks over here on SS.org and ebayed me one - it's the only thing i play nowadays.


----------



## simonXsludge (May 28, 2012)

This one:












Ever since it's been modded up to ^this^ I can't get over how much I'm loving it. It plays freakin' awesome, sounds great and looks so beautiful. I ended up writing the majority of my band's new album on it, besides some 6- and 8-string material.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (May 28, 2012)

My s540ol, the combination of the smooth oiled body, the fast neck, and the incredible action just makes this a pure DREAM to play. And its also quite the looker.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 28, 2012)

My baby


----------



## morbider (May 28, 2012)

otisct20 said:


> the JPXI-7 I played was absolutely amazing and so was the 7621 with a Dsonic in the bridges, but honestly the 7621 wins for both sound and feel, its just too good!



Really? Everyone to their own.

My RG1527 plays great, but the JPXI is miles ahead IMO.


----------



## that short guy (May 28, 2012)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> My baby


 
Scratches head..... how do you play this that neck is as wide as my head lol


----------



## espman (May 28, 2012)

This lovely thing


----------



## Solodini (May 28, 2012)

2 hands, man.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (May 28, 2012)

that short guy said:


> Scratches head..... how do you play this that neck is as wide as my head lol



its a touch style, you play it with 2 hands


----------



## that short guy (May 28, 2012)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> its a touch style, you play it with 2 hands


 
thanks


----------



## littledoc (May 28, 2012)

The most beautiful guitar I owned was this Carvin:





But, my main axe is now an RGD2127Z. The Carvin played great and the quality was outstanding, but the design of the RGD is more forward-thinking and ultimately even though it's more plain-jane by comparison, it's better suited to my playing. 

Still, down the road I'd like to have another Carvin. I've owned four and loved them all.


----------



## Quitty (May 28, 2012)

littledoc said:


> But, my main axe is now an RGD2127Z. The Carvin played great and the quality was outstanding, but the design of the RGD is more forward-thinking and ultimately even though it's more plain-jane by comparison, it's better suited to my playing.
> 
> Still, down the road I'd like to have another Carvin. I've owned four and loved them all.



I'm curious - what do you mean by 'forward-thinking'?
I was quite tempter by the 2127s back in the day, and only persuaded because i don't like trems...


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 28, 2012)

I recently picked this up, and it's incredible. The build quality on it as as good as some guitars I've played that have cost a couple grand more. The pickups sound huge, and it just looks perfect. I have sold a few guitars, but I think this one is definitely a keeper.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 28, 2012)

that short guy said:


> Scratches head..... how do you play this that neck is as wide as my head lol



With both hands of course. I'm pretty sure you're supposed to double hand tap on those.


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 28, 2012)

Yup my limited run ESP Horizon


----------



## littledoc (May 29, 2012)

Quitty said:


> I'm curious - what do you mean by 'forward-thinking'?
> I was quite tempter by the 2127s back in the day, and only persuaded because i don't like trems...



The 2127Z solved many problems I've had with guitars in general, and especially 7-strings. 

First, the extended scale improves the intonation, which can be problematic on the low B for 25.5" scale guitars. I also just feel that the longer scale is more comfortable for playing leads, because your fingers aren't as cramped on the upper frets.

Second, the horn is scooped wide and deep, which makes it totally effortless to do big stretches and access all 24 frets across all 7 strings. With a lot of my previous guitars (including the DC727s), I'd have to re-position my hand as I ascended the fretboard, particularly if I was doing wide stretches, to avoid bumping my hand on the horn. 

Third, I love trems, but I hate Floyds. They're just a huge pain in the ass, and the fine tuners sticking up makes them uncomfortable for me because that's where I'm most comfortable positioning my right hand. The Edge Zero is low-profile, so it's as comfortable as any hard tail. The Zero Point system makes setups and tuning a hundred times faster (no more unscrewing the backplate and messing with a screwdriver to adjust the tension... just turn a knob), and adjusting the intonation takes minutes instead of hours because you don't have to totally de-tune the strings like you do on a Floyd. 

Believe me, it wasn't easy parting with such a sexy and frankly irreplaceable guitar (wood patterns like that are one of a kind), but the RGD is just a better guitar for me personally.


----------



## GXPO (May 29, 2012)

littledoc said:


> The most beautiful guitar I owned was this Carvin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I've seen that one around on the forum before. That and the spalted maple RAN Crusher that floats around are my favourites I've seen so far.


----------



## vancouvermetalguitarguy (May 30, 2012)

All my guitars are equally beautiful to my eyes


----------



## BornToLooze (May 30, 2012)

I don't have any decent pictures of it, but this guitar is the one reason I'll never buy a strat






It's my dad '94 American standard and is the best guitar I've ever played. As bad as I want a strat, I've never found one that has played as good or sounded as good, and I'm not even sure what kinda of pickups are in it.

EDIT: and dear God, I just realized how young I am in that picture...


----------



## Sebastian (May 30, 2012)

> Has anyone else here been spoilt by a beautiful guitar? *That one guitar* that feels so good in your hands that everything else you pick up makes you react like an asshole?



Yes


----------



## nangillala (May 30, 2012)

When it comes to playability and feel nothing beats a Parker (for me). When it comes to aesthetics Parker is still top notch, but I also really like the Yamaha Wes Borland and some other guitars.


----------



## rcsierra13 (May 30, 2012)

This RG7421/7621 which I got as a 'hold me over' completely destroyed the Agile Septor Elite 725 I ordered:







The Agile:


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 30, 2012)




----------



## bouVIP (May 30, 2012)

This is hands down the best guitar I've ever played.






My Edwards guitar comes close though


----------



## Nonservium (May 30, 2012)

that short guy said:


> Scratches head..... how do you play this that neck is as wide as my head lol



In left hand guitar world, guitar plays you!


----------



## Andrew11 (May 30, 2012)

My Jackson USA SL2H Soloist, bought it 3 yaers ago and have not yet played anything better.


----------



## WiseSplinter (May 30, 2012)

Could not resist posting this pic again, sorry to all those who have already been spammed by this  , looking at it just makes me so happy though


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 30, 2012)

Andrew11 said:


> My Jackson USA SL2H Soloist, bought it 3 yaers ago and have not yet played anything better.



They're fucking perfect, right? I went to Guitar Center every day for almost a month straight and played one that they had until they kicked me out every time. 

I was IN LOVE. That, the RGA121 and LTD M1000. The store had all 3 of those and so it became my favorite store at the time.


----------



## Andrew11 (May 30, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> They're fucking perfect, right? I went to Guitar Center every day for almost a month straight and played one that they had until they kicked me out every time.
> 
> I was IN LOVE. That, the RGA121 and LTD M1000. The store had all 3 of those and so it became my favorite store at the time.


 

They really are, build quality and playability you just can't beat. 

Also, after installing a set of warpigs and a push/pull pot, it took it to that next level tone wise. It's that one guitar I own that I can honestly say I will never sell.


----------



## skisgaar (May 30, 2012)

Not a 7 string but i have been spoilt by Vigier guitars.
http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii146/kwaka69/Gigs%20and%20guitarists/oxgugal.jpg
I got the pleaesure of meeting Christophe Godin recently when i went ot a clinic before a gig and he was even nice enough to let me play this beauty. I swear, it was like nothing i've ever played. Apart form another Vigier  but still...Holy shit..


----------



## cosmitron (May 30, 2012)

Bought the Ibanez ARZ307 as a backup to my Ltd EC-407. (a pretext to get a cheap singlecut 7 String). I've bought guitars almost ten times more expensive.
I just enjoy playing this too much. It's still honeymoon so time will tell but for now this is my best answer.


----------



## engage757 (May 30, 2012)

Yup, right here:









And now:










Here are a couple others that have spoiled me:









And:


----------



## engage757 (May 30, 2012)

And these:


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 30, 2012)

@engage -


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 30, 2012)

Engage, whats the first guitar in your second post? Its fuckin beautiful... (but then again, so are all your guitars )


----------



## espman (May 30, 2012)

spawnofthesith said:


> Engage, whats the first guitar in your second post? Its fuckin beautiful... (but then again, so are all your guitars )


 Carvin CT6 IIRC

Unbelievably beautiful guitar


----------



## hiltz171jim (May 30, 2012)

My Carvins... 



































Sorry... these aren't the best pictures :/


----------



## Nicki (May 30, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


> I don't have any decent pictures of it, but this guitar is the one reason I'll never buy a strat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I deeply, deeply hate all fender guitars. But back in 2006 when I bought my RG320FM, I played a Fender American 50th anniversary deluxe strat... To say I was impressed was an understatement. I would still buy one today if I had the cash. It's the only strat I like and I haven't been able to find one that plays like it since then.


----------



## Nicki (May 30, 2012)

engage757 said:


> Here are a couple others that have spoiled me:



GASing for a dellinger so hard....


----------



## engage757 (May 30, 2012)

spawnofthesith said:


> Engage, whats the first guitar in your second post? Its fuckin beautiful... (but then again, so are all your guitars )





espman said:


> Carvin CT6 IIRC
> 
> Unbelievably beautiful guitar




Yup. The first ones are all Angelus models by Caparison, then a Caparison Dellinger Custom Line, Then a Bernie Rico Hesperian Slant top, and then two Carvin CT6's in the second post. 

You honestly can not go wrong with Caparison, Carvin or Mayones in my opinion. You really can't. This is the only BRJ I have had, and don't want to get into starting on the BRJ talk, but as for this particular guitar? It is UNBELIEVABLE. Absolutely absurd. Flawless.


----------



## unclejemima218 (May 31, 2012)

still havent played a super nice guitar


----------



## cwhitey2 (May 31, 2012)

robintpup2 said:


> My beautiful Agile makes me feel a bit like that, or maybe my other guitars are all just really crappy  (sorry for awful photography)



No, I think Agile are just super under rated. Mine plays and feels perfect. Havent played anything else that compairs....we except fot my Carvin


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 31, 2012)

hiltz171jim said:


> My Carvins...


----------



## brynotherhino (May 31, 2012)

^ My thoughts exactly. That really is an awesome finish!


----------



## Jet9 (May 31, 2012)

I'm still finding more and more awesome sixes, but I've never vibed with a bass besides my EBMM Bongo 4, and my RGD2127z with BKP Aftermaths is the single best 7 I've ever played.






I've posted this same pic of my RGD way too many times, I need a new one. Also a pic of my bass.

While I'm at it, I may as well whore out post some nice pictures of my awesome Ibanez 6s





2007(?) RG4EXFM1, DiMarzio LF in neck and Chopper in middle. The volume pot is also a killswitch.





1987 JEM777VBK, near mint including fretwork. All I can say is 'Damn'.





1992 RG550PN, with Suhr Doug Aldrichs. Not a huge fan of the aldrichs, probably gonna throw on a purple TZ/AN set and change over to a humbucking single.


Fuck it, this is already a collection post, I'll post my Vs too.





Jackson KV2 with some SD pups that I don't recall the names of. One of the more popular sets IIRC. Once again, needs dimarzios but everything else is perfect.





Gibson Tribal V, everything stock. Gotta be the first time I've been completely satisfied with everything stock on a guitar outside of a signature model.


Damnit, almost forgot.





1999(?) Parker Fly Deluxe. I love everything about this, except I find the pickups kinda weak. If only it were possible to change them. I don't really mind though, it sounds great with a lot of distortion. Sorry for the massive/shitty pic.




This isn't my entire collection, it's just my main players(except for the JEM, I'd be crushed if anything damaged that) that have awesome necks that I always come back to. I'm lucky to have found so many especially nice guitars, but now nearly everything I try can't compare to what I have. Still gotta work on those 6ers pups.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 31, 2012)

That RGD looks like it's wearing a tuxedo...


----------



## Santuzzo (May 31, 2012)

These are the two guitars spoiling me:


----------



## The Only Factor (May 31, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> I recently picked this up, and it's incredible. The build quality on it as as good as some guitars I've played that have cost a couple grand more. The pickups sound huge, and it just looks perfect. I have sold a few guitars, but I think this one is definitely a keeper.



That is sweet!!! Nice axe man! Don't really see too many of them, and I like the Strat much better than the Tele he's got.



cosmitron said:


> Bought the Ibanez ARZ307 as a backup to my Ltd EC-407. (a pretext to get a cheap singlecut 7 String). I've bought guitars almost ten times more expensive.
> I just enjoy playing this too much. It's still honeymoon so time will tell but for now this is my best answer.



That is a really cool looking ARZ307. What are those pickups in that thing? It really makes it have a real classic looking single-cut. Good job with it!!!

As for me, it _was_ my ESP LTD EC407 with the EMG 707TW's in it. That is, up until I took home my ESP LTD AW-7, which is becoming just as much a favorite. So with that being the case, I'd say it's a tie. "The Perfect Pair" as I call them make everything else I've owned and played seem like junk in comparison.


----------



## cosmitron (May 31, 2012)

Thanks! The pickups are a pair of BKP RIFF RAFF 7.


----------



## Jakke (May 31, 2012)

Nah, I shred a UV777, but I always find anything interesting in a guitar that costs loads less. One of the other guitars I own, and really like is an Aria semi-acoustic that cost about $400 back in the day, could need some new pickups though


----------



## JosephAOI (May 31, 2012)

Believe it or not...






My RG7321 is freaking amazing. It plays better than every Schecter I've ever played and a few JPXI's. 

BE JELLY.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Konfyouzd (May 31, 2012)

Nice to see he has a sense of humor.


----------



## Andrew11 (May 31, 2012)

Santuzzo said:


> These are the two guitars spoiling me:




Yes sir, you are spoiled 

Awesome axes man. J Customs are the shit, only axes that even came close to my USA Jackson in greatness.


----------



## Divinehippie (May 31, 2012)

my carvin Icon 6. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ba...t-know-about-my-claro-walnut.html#post2966314. i seriously cant play 4 string basses anymore because of this thing. also the quality is too dank. yeah TOO dank haha. anyways now it's like the only bass i touch, my schecter is feeling rather lonely but what can i say? i mean look at this thing. also if you've ever played this thing you would see why haha xD


----------



## engage757 (Jun 1, 2012)

unclejemima218 said:


> still havent played a super nice guitar




Stay true to the path My young apprentice... 

You will!


----------



## Tordah (Jun 2, 2012)

Jet9 said:


> Parker Fly Deluxe. I love everything about this, except I find the pickups kinda weak. If only it were possible to change them. I don't really mind though, it sounds great with a lot of distortion.



Bare Knuckle will rewire them to one of their pickup specs if you want.


----------



## ILuvPillows (Jun 2, 2012)

My Patrick Eggle's unfinished neck is something that forced me to sell my Iceman


----------



## Murmel (Jun 2, 2012)

cosmitron said:


> Bought the Ibanez ARZ307 as a backup to my Ltd EC-407. (a pretext to get a cheap singlecut 7 String). I've bought guitars almost ten times more expensive.
> I just enjoy playing this too much. It's still honeymoon so time will tell but for now this is my best answer.



Mother of God is that picture beautiful.


----------



## acexxxoasis (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 3, 2012)

That Hadron *does* look pretty nice.


----------



## Jet9 (Jun 3, 2012)

Tordah said:


> Bare Knuckle will rewire them to one of their pickup specs if you want.



The thing is that I'm 90% sure that it's not possible to remove those pups at all. They don't seem to be height adjustable, either.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 3, 2012)

Jet9 said:


> The thing is that I'm 90% sure that it's not possible to remove those pups at all. They don't seem to be height adjustable, either.



They are removable and height adjustable. The pole pieces screw into the body of the guitar.

http://thepfly.tripod.com/pickups.html


----------



## Jet9 (Jun 3, 2012)

technomancer said:


> They are removable and height adjustable. The pole pieces screw into the body of the guitar.
> 
> Parker Fly Manual On-Line - Adjusting Pickups



Holy shit. So it's like raising and lowering p90s? Gotta check this out as soon as I get home.


----------



## Alpenglow (Jun 3, 2012)

My Carvin DC700 with passives does that for me. I plan on changing the pups to BKPs soon but I love how it plays, the satin neck is perfectly smooth and just the right size.


----------



## jawbreaker (Jun 4, 2012)

My Washburn Custom WM536 is it for me. Nothing compares to it in terms of playabillity, looks, sound etc.


----------



## AVWIII (Jun 4, 2012)

Oddly enough, I've been spoiled by a cheap guitar. I found an Agile T-7 texan being sold locally for $275 and have never played such a comfortable guitar.
I sold my american tele and my steinberger synapse because they simply couldn't compete with the playability of this guitar. I'm considering selling my les paul as well, because this is seriously the only guitar I play.
The neck and fretboard radius are just perfect for me.


----------



## Fillifax (Jun 4, 2012)

Yes, the picture is crap, but this here Jaden Rose is the sweetest playing guitar I've ever played. It just feels amazing! Everyone who has EVER tried it has said "wow". I even had it set up by one of the premier danish luthiers, and he was absolutely amazed by the quality of this thing! The woods, the action, the sound from the BKPs, the LoPro... I have yet to play a better guitar.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jun 4, 2012)

Fillifax said:


> Yes, the picture is crap, but this here Jaden Rose is the sweetest playing guitar I've ever played. It just feels amazing! Everyone who has EVER tried it has said "wow". I even had it set up by one of the premier danish luthiers, and he was absolutely amazed by the quality of this thing! The woods, the action, the sound from the BKPs, the LoPro... I have yet to play a better guitar.


 
I have a 6-string compliment to this guitar!






Also, RGT3120  The J.Custom with the wrong logo.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 5, 2012)

ibanez uv7bk green dot \m/\m/


----------

